# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongesteld

## No Idea

hii,
ik maak me heel ongerust, ik slik de pil al bijna 3 jaar en ik ben sins 2weken geleden vrijdag ongesteld. nu nog steeds dus.
ik weet verder niet wat ik moet doen maar vind het heel raar omdat toch de pil slik en ik alsnog zolang ongesteld ben, herkenbaar? of weet iemand wat dit betekend?

byebye.

----------


## Sylvia93

Het komt soms wel eens voor dat vrouwen spontaan een lange tijd achter elkaar ongesteld zijn ondanks dat zij de pil slikken. Hoe dit komt of waar dit door veroorzaakt wordt weet ik niet.

Wanneer je menstruatie té lang gaat duren is het aan te raden een bezoekje te brengen aan je huisarts, aangezien je al twee weken ongesteld bent kun je meteen al een bezoekje inplannen. De huisarts kan je dan bepaalde medicijnen voorschrijven welke ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie stopt.

----------


## No Idea

> Het komt soms wel eens voor dat vrouwen spontaan een lange tijd achter elkaar ongesteld zijn ondanks dat zij de pil slikken. Hoe dit komt of waar dit door veroorzaakt wordt weet ik niet.
> 
> Wanneer je menstruatie té lang gaat duren is het aan te raden een bezoekje te brengen aan je huisarts, aangezien je al twee weken ongesteld bent kun je meteen al een bezoekje inplannen. De huisarts kan je dan bepaalde medicijnen voorschrijven welke ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie stopt.


ahh oke dankjewel hoor, ik ga morge zowiezo naar de dokter bellen dan, want het begint me een beetje te irriteren aangezien ik dit nog nooit meegemaakt heb.

----------

